# I-40 to asheville closed



## IBRRHOBO (Dec 9, 2009)

The I-40 between Asheville, NC and Knoxville, TN has been closed for a two mile stretch at the NC/TN state line (TN mm3). It has been shut down for about three weeks now and not scheduled to open back up for several months. Interstate traffic (including busses) is being routed via Tri Cities and then down 1-26 and back in. Just a heads up for the thumbers out there and maybe a section ought to be dedicated to closures of all types of traffic?


----------



## Angela (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up IBRR! Trying to get back up into Boone sucks this time of year but at least it's not far from TN, I shouldn't have trouble catching a ride from Johnson City or Elizabethton.


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Dec 12, 2009)

take the 411 over the mountain outta JCity area or the 26 down to the 40 to the Boone cutoff!


----------



## hshh (Apr 5, 2010)

its still closed. i hitched back roads from newport TN and got to ashville pretty easily. i think it was 25 - 70 i took. easy rides theyl think your an AT hiker.


----------



## DCLXVI (Apr 10, 2010)

Yup, still closed. I live nearby, so if anybody comes through and is put off by the closure, I can give ya place to stay for a night or two, or maybe even a ride down to Asheville or something. Johnson City/Kingsport area, around the intersection of 26 and 81, the detour route to Asheville. You can reach me at 6065243290, name is Damien.


----------



## xRastaxRuggzx (Apr 12, 2010)

sketchy i was just heading towards asheville from statesville thinking about headin west but i decided to retreat to the beach...


----------

